# Email and divorce?????



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

My ex is always playing the defensive lawyer type in email. She is good at sending emails making me look like Ive done something wrong. For 1 year, I was able to disable my email and told her text only. She was ready to take me back to court bc of that so i got another email and now she is back at it with emails, threats and etc. I want to disable this email but dont want the court to think Im not communicating which is the courts number 1 consideration with joint custody. 
Would you tell your ex to use text/phone only?? I cant ignore the emails bc she is slick and always has something in it regarding the children.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Just answer the children part and ignore the rest of the e-mail.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Ask your lawyer if its ok to cancel your email and rely on text o ly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I like E-mail because it is easier to print off and give to your lawyer.

If you can show a pattern of harassment then it can be brought up in court..with proof.

Rep... did you dump her or did she break up with you?


----------



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

She left me but has my daughter full custody (money) and we share my son. My daughter turns 18 within a year. We have ignored each other for about 1 year, now she is back to threats. I know she is trying to desperatly take my son for the money and will do ANYTHING!!! to get it. 
Im tired of lawyers, bc they have all put me in bankruptcy


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

only answer her question directly related to your son. That is it.. no small talk.

She sounds like she needs to get a therapist.

Did you move on to date someone else?


----------



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

I Think she's nuts actually, but she hides it well in court. She is 40 years old and does MMA and runs around like a tennager. 
Theres nothing ever super substantial that i think a judge would do about it though. 
Im always scared bc I the dad and feel the dad has less rights which probably isnt true but I still feel it.
After I sent this to you guys, she texted me saying that she was going to go to her lawyer if i didnt respond to an email she sent 2 hrs ago. Im at work and she expects me to fight with her through email. 
I have spent the last 2 years ALWAYS taking the high road and she bombs me right and left. I hope one day if we ever go to court that all this BS she does comes back on her.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

You have just as many rights. I have my girls and the judges we were in front sided with me on everything.

Call her bluff.. don't respond for a few days and see if she really does anything.

Print out her emails and if you do go to court you can show them that you have been harassed by her.

Call her bluff..


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

What sort of thing does she write? She can only threaten you if you have done something wrong.

One tip - this is not trial by email and you do not have to answer specific allegations. I know that it's really easy to feel that you have to defend yourself and answer all of her specific points in detail - but that's probably what she wants you to do. She's trying to sucker you into a fight. Far better to do what a lawyer would probably do on your behalf and simply brush the allegations aside. 

Simply say that your recollection of events is different to hers and leave it at that. Or say that whilst you do not agree with her comments/allegations/version of events you do not feel the need to discuss it any further because it has nothing to do with the welfare of your children - and that is the only topic that you wish to discuss with her. 

Or if she is looking to pick a fight in email after email after email then call her on it. Say that she has tried to provoke you into an argument in every one of her last 5/10/15 emails and you do not consider that behaviour to be constructive. 

Do not be provoked, do not get suckered into an argument and always assume that a judge and jury will read every email.


----------

